# Very Particular Pulled Pork Not Pulling Question



## emagdnim0701 (Jul 24, 2017)

Hi All,

I've had this issue more than once where my shoulder doesn't pull (it pulled in certain areas). I've read all the threads and have done everything right.

After thinking about it all day I came to the realization that maybe not putting enough liquid, not tightly wrapping it, and probing the foil a few times to find the right spot caused all the moisture to leave while the shoulder was cooking quicker in the foil. I haven't read anything specific about the consequences of poor wrapping. I would imagine it was being roasted at this point.

It would be great if someone could confirm this. 

>I bbq'd a pork shoulder between 250-275 for roughly an hour per pound.

>Temperature for the most part was constant other than maybe a few temp spikes. 

>Once it hit 160-170 IT I foiled it. 

>Brought the internal temperature to 200 degrees

>Rested in towels for 30 minutes

Thank you


----------



## drunkenmeatfist (Jul 24, 2017)

emagdnim0701 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I've had this issue more than once where my shoulder doesn't pull (it pulled in certain areas). I've read all the threads and have done everything right.
> 
> ...


I haven't wrapped a butt and I never had this problem. My advice would be to use the time and IT as a guide. Once it has been on and gotten near 200 IT then start probing for feel instead of temp, looking for the probe to slide in without much resistance. Also feel the bone. If the bone is ready to pull out without much trouble then it is ready.


----------



## mneeley490 (Jul 24, 2017)

Perhaps go to 205° IT, and let rest in towels and a cooler for a couple hours or more.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 25, 2017)

Check it all over for probe tenderness, when the IT gets around 200, I've had them done at 200-210.

You just never know.

Al


----------



## daveomak (Jul 25, 2017)

Time at 200 is as important if not more important for tender meat...   I have had pull apart pork butt at 185 for 4 hours...   It takes time for all the magic to happen.....


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 25, 2017)

If some portion, usually center, don't pull easily, it's under done. It don't matter if the IT is 160 or reading 220. If the bone is not wiggling loose and or a probe does not slide in like poking room temp butter, the meat is not done, at least not for pulled pork. Additionally when it's Done a 15-20 minute rest on the counter, or until cool enough to handle, is all that is needed. If it's Done resting 1 hour or 10 hours will not make it Better Done. Long rests in a cooler continues to cook the meat. You risk going from perfectly done, tender juicy Shreds of PP, to Mushy Pork the texture of canned Dog food, which is ok too if that's the way you like it.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






...JJ


----------



## mfreel (Jul 25, 2017)

I'll bet a dollar to a donut that your IT meat temp is off or different in different parts of the butt.  I've had butts where part will pull but not all of it.  I don't think it's done yet.  Your probe should be a good indicator of done-ness.  If it goes in and out like butter, you're golden.


----------



## bbqluvtoo (Jul 25, 2017)

Agree with most of the posts - probe in like butter - will pull easy - probe with resistance will not pull well - probe entire shoulder -seems to me your shoulders were not completely cook through in areas. I have a tendency to probe starting at 195 deg - most shoulders seem to come off between 202 and 206 deg. Sometimes you get the lucky one that 190 deg. and done. Sometimes you get the stubborn one that takes 208-210 deg. One factor about this is I never foil so time is never an issue meat is done when meat tells you it is done (always probe) for true time to pull it off. That said I always use a metal skewer like the ones used for kebabs to probe . Good luck next time be patient and you will be rewarded.


----------



## tallbm (Jul 25, 2017)

I think everyone is giving you great info.  Just also know that your probe may not be deep enough  so 200F two inches in may not be 200F five inches in.

Like others are saying probe it with a wooden skewer or long prob and see how tender it is all the way through.  If you really want to ensure it is ready take to higher IT like 208 or 210 and you are likely going to be fine without it being overkill.

I don't know at what point you will hit canned food level of mush but I do filed to hit 210F and it comes out fine without me having to coddle it and poke all over and even if my probe isn't dead center in the middle of the pork butt I have still been covered and have always stabbed all the way through with my skewer or probe.  

Just keep at it and probe away :)


----------



## jokensmoken (Jul 25, 2017)

My guess is the same as everyone else's...under cooked.
And, as everyone else has said, it's done when it's tender all the way through regardless of the IT.  Holding it longer will help too...it's a combination of time and temp...the meat has to be at a high enough temp long enough for the magic to happen.
I smoked what was easiest one of the best butts I've ever done last weekend and the biggest difference was I fell asleep after I wrapped and put it in the cooler...it was over 8 hours before I pulled it...
It was scrumptious...moist, tender and pulled like a dream.

Walt


----------



## emagdnim0701 (Jul 26, 2017)

Thanks all for the info- I should be good for next time!


----------



## stickyfingers (Jul 26, 2017)

Doesn't sound like you are letting it rest long enough. 1-2 hours and I bet it will make the difference.


----------



## sauced (Jul 27, 2017)

I always shoot for an internal temp of 205 AND, that the bone pulls out free and clear and easy. So far, it works every time!


----------



## papa t (Jul 28, 2017)

I agree 205 seems to be the magic number for mine also.


----------

